# Problèmes de connexion sous Safari 6.0



## Aztus (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis débutant ici. J'espère être dans la bonne discussion. J'arrive sous Mountain Lion installé hier sans problème. Pour l'instant, ça va bien sauf quelques problèmes de connexion sous Safari. Je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mes comptes sur Facebook ni Twitter, ni même sur les pages principales de ces réseaux. La barre de progression de Safari s'arrête rapidement et la page reste blanche. Il ne se passe plus rien. 

Sur YouTube, j'accède à la page du site YouTube mais je ne peux me connecter à mon compte.

Je peux sans problème naviguer sur les sites web et même accéder à mes comptes sur mon site bancaire, mon compte wordpress, mon compte Xiti et tous les autres que j'ai essayés.

Quelqu'un peut me pister ?


----------



## flamoureux (26 Juillet 2012)

As-tu essayé un autre navigateur ?


----------



## Aztus (26 Juillet 2012)

Safari est le seul navigateur dont je dispose sur Mac. J'hésite à installer chrome. Je ne l'aime pas beaucoup et j'hésite à encombrer mon ordi. Est-ce indispensable pour résoudre le problème ?


----------



## flamoureux (26 Juillet 2012)

Aztus a dit:


> Safari est le seul navigateur dont je dispose sur Mac. J'hésite à installer chrome. Je ne l'aime pas beaucoup et j'hésite à encombrer mon ordi. Est-ce indispensable pour résoudre le problème ?



Et bien disons que ça permettra de voir si le problème vient de Safari.


----------



## Aztus (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon d'accord. J'installe Chrome et je vais revenir.


----------



## jpultra (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Tu n'es pas obligé de te soumettre à Chrome !
Le choix des navigateurs internet est un peu plus vaste que cela !
Firefox est pas mal et Opera est plutôt bien coté...


----------



## flamoureux (27 Juillet 2012)

Ce n'est pas là le problème. C'est juste pour voir si le souci vient de Safari, ensuite on avisera.


----------



## Aztus (27 Juillet 2012)

La situation est loin de s'améliorer. Je dois vous écrire de mon iPad. Je me connecte à mon compte sur Macgénération depuis mon Mac et je peux écrire un message mais le message ne part pas. Une page web me dit Time Out.

J'ai installé Chrome sur le Mac. Le problème se présente aussi dans ce navigateur. Sous Chrome, les premières tentatives sur Facebook et Twitter m'ont donné accès aux pages d'accueil mais jamais à mes comptes. Les tentatives suivantes m'ont donné une page blanche avec le message d'erreur suivant...*

"Aucune donnée reçue. Impossible d'afficher la page Web, car le serveur n'a envoyé aucune donnée."

Dans Safari, j'ai permis tous les cookies. Je suis allé sur Facebook. J'ai réussi ainsi à atteindre mon fil d'actualités. J'ai pu écrire un message mais il n'est jamais parti. Je ne semble pas connecté à mon compte vraiment car je ne peux pas aller sur mon profil ni nulle part ailleurs que sur ce fil d'actualités.

J'ai fermé Safari et j'ai recommencé. Je n'ai pu atteindre la page Facebook cette fois. Dans les préférences, j'ai supprimé tous les cookies et je me suis assuré d'ouvrir l'accès aux cookies.

Je me suis à nouveau rendu sur mon fil d'actualité mais j'ai rencontré les mêmes problèmes.

Même chose sur Twitter et YouTube. Lorsque je parviens à me rendre sur la page d'accueil, je n'arrive jamais à établir la connexion à mes comptes.*

Autre mauvaise nouvelle. Les messages dans Mail sous Mac ne partent plus. Le message d'erreur dit " Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur.... Aucun des serveurs ne répond pour mes comptes Live Mail activés dans Mail.
Pour finir, le partage via iCloud installé aussi sur mon ordi sous Windows 7 ne fonctionne pas. Rien ne sort du Mac. Il est capricieux ce fauve des montagnes !

Je suis sur Mac depuis à peine 6 mois. Jamais rencontré de problème avec Lion. L'accouchement avec Mountain Lion n'est pas sans douleur. Jamais de problème avec Mac m'avait-t-on dit. Eh ben, dis donc !

S'agit-t-il d'un même problème ou de problèmes distincts ? Je n'y comprends rien. Et surtout, ne me dites pas qu'Aztus n'est pas astucieux ;-)

Aztus


----------



## Jfm33000 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème, sous lion s'était déjà très lent, alors je me suis dit qu'avec ml tout irai mieux... C'est pire....

Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis vraiment preneur...


----------



## flamoureux (28 Juillet 2012)

Ok, au moins on sait que ça ne vient pas de Safari. Quand tu vas dans l'utilitaire réseau ça te dit quoi ? Avec ton iPad aucun problème de débit ? 
À mon avis c'est juste un paramétrage réseau. Tu es en Wifi ou en ethernet ?


----------



## Jfm33000 (28 Juillet 2012)

Sur iPad je n'ai aucun problème de connexion ni sur mon MacBook, je suis en ethernet...


----------



## flamoureux (28 Juillet 2012)

Que dit l'utilitaire réseau ? As tu fait une réparation de permissions ?


----------



## Jfm33000 (28 Juillet 2012)

Peux tu me donner la démarche à suivre pour te fournir ces infos?


----------



## Aztus (28 Juillet 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, je suis en Wifi. Mes préférences réseau n'indique rien de particulier. Les paramètres semblent corrects. Le débit est excellent sur les sites "ordinaires", même meilleur que sous Lion. Mais presque partout où j'ai à me connecter à mes comptes, ça ne fonctionne pas sauf quelques exceptions. Les permissions ont été réinitialisées. J'atteints au moins les pages d'accueil de Facebook, Twitter, Google, Windows Live et YouTube lorsque j'efface les cookies. Je parle des pages qui me demandent de me connecter (login). Ça marche une seule fois. Dès qu'il y a des cookies, je n'atteints même pas les pages de connexion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

Oups ! J'ai pu répondre depuis Mountain Lion. Hier, ça ne fonctionnait pas. C'est ML qui prend du mieux ou c'est Macgeneration qui traîne moins de la patte ;-)


----------



## flamoureux (29 Juillet 2012)

Ok, l'OS n'est, à mon avis, pas en cause. As-tu essayé la réinitialisation de Safari (Onglet Safari-> Réinitialiser Safari...)
As-tu réparé les permissions comme je te le suggérais ? Tu es bien allé dans "Utilitaires -> Utilitaire Airport pour vérifier que ta connection n'avait pas de souci ?

Tu peux également tenter de supprimer le réseau dans tes préférences et le sélectionner à nouveau.


----------



## Aztus (29 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai pas Airport. J'ai un modem câble et un routeur conventionnel qui fonctionnent très bien puisque je n'éprouve aucun problèmes sur windows, iPad et iPod.

J'ai réinitialisé Safari comme suggéré. Quant aux permissions, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu une consigne à ce sujet. Sous Utilitaire réseau, je ne sais pas quoi y faire.

Je suis allé dans préférences système > Réseau. Le Wifi est activé et mon réseau est bien identifié. 

Nouveau problème dans la même veine. Lorsque iMac tombe en veille, au réveil, il ne détecte plus le réseau, ce qui n"était pas le cas ce matin" Je dois redémarrer l'ordinateur. Il détecte alors le réseau jusqu'à la prochaine mise en veille.

On dirait que plus les heures passent, plus je suis dans la purée. Je commence à regretter amèrement Lion.


----------



## flamoureux (29 Juillet 2012)

Bon écoute, moi je veux bien t'aider mais si tu refuses de faire les manips que je te propose, on va pas aller loin.



Aztus a dit:


> Je n'ai pas Airport. J'ai un modem câble et un routeur conventionnel qui fonctionnent très bien puisque je n'éprouve aucun problèmes sur windows, iPad et iPod.


Tu vas dans le dossier application et dans les utilitaires tu cherches l'Utilitaire Airport (c'est le nom que Apple donne à l'utilitaire qui gère le réseau, on ne parle pas de borne Airport). Et tu vois ce que ça dit.







> J'ai réinitialisé Safari comme suggéré. Quant aux permissions, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu une consigne à ce sujet. Sous Utilitaire réseau, je ne sais pas quoi y faire.


Utilitaire de disque -> tu sélectionnes ton DD et tu clique sur "Réparer les permissions". C'est la première chose à faire quand on installe un nouvel OS.






> Je suis allé dans préférences système > Réseau. Le Wifi est activé et mon réseau est bien identifié.



As-tu supprimé le réseau pour le sélectionner à nouveau comme je t'ai conseillé ?



> Nouveau problème dans la même veine. Lorsque iMac tombe en veille, au réveil, il ne détecte plus le réseau, ce qui n"était pas le cas ce matin" Je dois redémarrer l'ordinateur. Il détecte alors le réseau jusqu'à la prochaine mise en veille.
> On dirait que plus les heures passent, plus je suis dans la purée. Je commence à regretter amèrement Lion.



Un système ne se dégrade pas sans raison (ni tout seul, évitons la parano). Tu te fais des idées. Maintenant si tu demandes de l'aide, essaie au moins ce qu'on te propose. C'est un peu plus constructif.


----------



## Aztus (29 Juillet 2012)

Bon écoute à ton tour. Je trouve que tu pousses un peu fort là. Un peu de patience quand même. J'exécute de bonne foi ce que *je comprends* de tes consignes. D'entrée de jeu, j'ai mentionné que j'étais nouveau sur le forum et sur Mac. Il ne faut pas prendre pour aquis que nous avons tous tes compétences avec les OS d'Apple.

De plus, nous sommes deux à avoir exposé dans la présente discussion nos problèmes, qui me semblent différents, et je ne sais pas toujours à qui tu t'adresses. 

Dans un forum comme celui-ci, la pédagogie est aussi importante que la compétence. Le « maître » ne doit-il pas tâcher de comprendre le cadre de référence de « l'élève » et d'adapter ses réponses en conséquence ? La politesse est aussi de mise. Aurais-tu apprécié que je te réponde... « Bon écoute, si t'es pas meilleur pédagogue que ça, on va pas aller loin ».

Tu fais des affirmations non fondées. Qu'est-ce que tu sais vraiment des efforts que je fais de mon côté pour essayer de te suivre ? Ton commentaire sur la parano est franchement de trop. Quant aux systèmes qui ne se dégradent pas tout seul, je ne partage pas ton avis. Je crois qu'il arrive qu'un système se dégrade sans notre intervention directe. Après une manip tout à fait normale, n'as-tu jamais reçu un message tel que... « Une erreur s'est produite, OS X ne peut pas.... ». L'informatique est faillible elle aussi. Tu dois savoir ça n'est-ce pas. 

Si tu te trouves ici en tant que membre émérite, c'est pour aider de ton mieux. Moi en tant que débutant, c'est pour apprendre de mon mieux.

Désolé pour cette parenthèse un peu désagréable mais cette mise au point m'a semblé requise. Je m'attends ici à des discussions à la fois constructives, agréables et réciproquement respectueuses. 

Heureusement, tes nouvelles consignes avec captures d'écran sont plus à ma portée et je t'en remercie. Je sais que cela représente plus de travail pour toi et je l'apprécie. Je vais continuer à faire mon possible pour te suivre afin de résondre le problème. Si tu n'es pas à l'aise de collaborer avec moi dans ce contexte, je comprendrai.

Bon dimanche.


----------



## flamoureux (29 Juillet 2012)

Désolé si je t'ai paru brusque. Je n'ai pas eu l'impression que tu ne comprenais pas ce dont je parlais. Peut-être que ça serait bien de me dire ce que tu n'as pas compris. 

Je ne doute pas de ta bonne foi. Mais, prenons l'exemple de la réparation des permissions que je t'ai suggérée par 2 fois. Si tu ne sais pas comment faire, peut-être suffit-il de demander&#8201;? Moi de ce que j'ai pu lire, on dirait que cherches d'autres moyens que ceux que je te donne voire que tu n'essaies pas les manipulations que je te suggère.

Dis-moi ce qui n'est pas clair, ou ce qui nécessite d'être approfondi et je me ferai une joie d'approfondir. Mais un pédagogue, aussi doué soit-il, ne peut pas deviner par l'opération du Saint-Esprit et à distance qui plus est, les lacunes de son élève.


----------



## Aztus (31 Juillet 2012)

Tu as raison. J'aurais pu demander des précisions pour mieux comprendre tes consignes. Je suis tellement poche sur Mac que c'en est gênant. 

J'ai appliqué à la lettre les consignes données. Les captures d'écran m'ont facilité la tâche. Et le Saint-Esprit a dû t'entendre. Le problème est réglé. Tout fonctionne nickel. Le fauve des montagnes ronronne comme un petit chat docile. 

Ce petit désagrément m'aura permis de comprendre un peu mieux l'importance du dossier des applications et les nombreux outils qui s'y trouvent. J'ai pris notes des éléments de solution. Ça pourrait peut-être servir à la sortie  du prochain OS X Panther or whatever en autant que ce ne soit pas Hippopotame des savanes.

Je te remercie pour ta collaboration. Au bout du compte, je trouve que tu es plutôt persévérant.


----------



## flamoureux (31 Juillet 2012)

Content que ton problème soit résolu. C'est le genre de petit bazar qui s'installe généralement lors d'une mise à jour de l'OS. Ce n'est rien de bien méchant.


----------



## MACCAL (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre un probleme de connexion avec SAFARI 6 installé avec Mountain Lion sur MBP 2011-15". Je suis relié en wifi (ou par ethernet cela ne change rien) à une livebox 2. Mail et Firefox fonctionnent normalement. J'ai réparé les permissions et réinitialisé SAFARI. Par ailleurs SAFARI 6 fonctionne parfaitement sur un iMac 2011 avec OSX ML dans la même pièce!
J'avoue de plus savoir où chercher.


----------

